#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2010 Rules to categorize and move

## TreeFittyZ

Hi All,

I manage my email by moving it all to one of 4 folders - To Do, Follow Up, Archive, and Personal. I have numerous rules set up to categorize a lot of the incoming mail based on key words and To/From. The bottom rule in my list of rules is to move all email that has any category to the archive folder. The thought here is have it categorize everything according to my rules, and then finally move anything it categorized.

I have tried doing this by having each rule move the item as well, but if an item trips 2 or more rules, it makes multiple copies of it (one for each rule it tripped).

The problem is that this final rule is not working. The email all gets categorized, but stays in the inbox. If I then run the rule manually, it works perfectly.

Any ideas?

----------

